# Holly



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely to see photographs of your beautiful Holly again. Memories never fade do they? She lives on in your heart x x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of Holly. Anniversaries are so hard!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Holly was such a beautiful girl!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

She was such a beautiful girl!
Thank you for sharing her picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Holly was a beautiful girl, she sounds lovely. 
I hope her wonderful memories bring you joy when you think of her.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a beautiful girl she was - thank you for sharing her with us!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Lovely tribute to your beautiful girl. Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------

